# Turtle Beach



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

Just bought the Turtle Beach X12 headset, and I love it.. sounds great, mic works great...but I've run into one "problem". I prefer to have the mic on the right side....and when I put the headset on in that configuration, the audio channels are swapped...ie, right sound comes out of "left" headphone, and "left" sound comes out of the right one. I've looked on the internet and have found no way to swap channels so that they are what I would consider "correct". 
So, am I going to have to 
A>Deal with sound coming out "backwards"
B>Wear the headset with the mic on the left side...
OR...and I'm hoping there is some way to do this
C>there's some way to swap the channels around...possibly some software


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

One way to do it would be to swap the wires in the jack. Tip is usually left. 3.5mm plug-Jack, Stereo 3 Connector, Self Solder, Male


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

That would work, though I wouldn't recommend it. For one thing, you immediately void your warranty. For another, stripping and soldering the fine wires in most headphone cables can be tricky.

If you think you can solder, make up a standalone 'crossover' male - female cable. O, you could make up an adapter using two Y-cables. A male-male 1/8" stereo to 2 x RCA and a female-female 1/8" to 2 x RCA. Connect the RCA plugs together left to right and right to left.


----------

